# Detroit 187 Season Passes



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

Last Tuesday's episode of Detroit 187 on ABC was bumped for a news program. Unfortunately, many (or all) TiVo schedules did not show the change. The episode is now rescheduled for Tuesday, February 1. However, since a TiVo Season Pass will 'think' that it has already been recorded, you will need to manually force this recording.


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

Just a reminder:a this Tuesday's Detroit 187 is the one scheduled 2 weeks ago and pre-empted for news show on the Tucson shootings. Since the TiVo schedule was not updated, a Season Pass for the show will miss Tuesday's edition. You must manually schedule it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Mine is as it should be, but of course it's always best to check in these situations. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------

